# Newbie



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi folks, I am A newbie here to the forums, lots of good stuff on here I see to pass the time away,

also what fetches me hereeeee is my recent purchase of a seiko bullhead, Yes like many other

peeps I bought it from fleabay, I have fancied one of these for some time now BUT i think I should

have payed that bit more for one that was in better condition as this one I bought needs a service

as there seems to be a few things wrong with it like pushers stiff, movement moves alittle in case but

apart from that the watch is runing ,case and bezel in fair good condition, needs new crystal and strap

is there anyone here who could help me out with a service it ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum,

I love bullheads, like you have found out though, really good unmolested ones are few and far between now and are expensive....

Are you in the UK?

I can PM you a watch service guy I trust....

If its spare parts the watch needs then you may be out of luck,, many are unobtainable


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mr.KB

I'm a Bullhead fan too and am lucky enough to own a couple of very tidy examples but I have noticed that these are now becoming increasingly hard to get hold of, and some dealers are charging ridiculous prices.

Even ebay prices for exceptional one's are coming close to Â£200 now









Best of luck with yours.

Andy.


----------



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> I love bullheads, like you have found out though, really good unmolested ones are few and far between now and are expensive....
> 
> ...


 Hi J, Thanks for your reply, yes I am in the uk. So have you used this person yourself of your watches ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I and others have used him ....

Contact me via email jam_miller 'at' hotmail.com and Ill give you the details


----------



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy said:


> Hi Mr.KB
> 
> I'm a Bullhead fan too and am lucky enough to own a couple of very tidy examples but I have noticed that these are now becoming increasingly hard to get hold of, and some dealers are charging ridiculous prices.
> 
> ...


 Hi Andy, think am going to need that luck, lol


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

And just to illustrate my point.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-SEIKO-5-BULLHEA...1QQcmdZViewItem

He's havin a LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARF isn't he


----------



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy said:


> And just to illustrate my point.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-SEIKO-5-BULLHEA...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> He's havin a LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARF isn't he


 yeah I seen that one he def is avin a laughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it will still b there nxt yr


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr. KB

I always try and get my watches from RLT and that's not me creeping.

Just being practical because I know I'll get a watch that has been checked over and is working and can be returend if it isn't.

Ebay is a lot better than it was but it's still a bit of a wild west that I tend to avoid as far as watches are concerned.

That said.

I decided that I wanted another Bullhead recently.

Roy wasn't able to help so of I went to Eprey and found a nice looking one.

In the description were the magic words, "Purchased secondhand from RLT watches UK about 1 year ago".

That'll do me thankyou









Thinking on it.

I didn't buy it from someone here did I


----------



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy said:


> Mr. KB
> 
> I always try and get my watches from RLT and that's not me creeping.
> 
> ...


 yeah I so that one to had it in my watch this item, the one with the leather strap on it from manchester ?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr. KB

Sounds right.

This was the sellers photo which wasn't great so took a chance but it turned out to be el minto


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

look at that ebay sellers other items 1497 of them all overpriced, he's got qtz timex's for $99.99









do these ebay shops guys have to pay listing fees? He must be throwing money away all the time.

btw welcome to







KB.


----------



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy said:


> Mr. KB
> 
> Sounds right.
> 
> This was the sellers photo which wasn't great so took a chance but it turned out to be el minto


 LOL wish I had av gone for that one now, I see ur after a braclet for it ? theres some on fleabay at the mo usa one, got 10 of them to go, I have already ask for p&p waiting for reply, good price to have a look











pg tips said:


> look at that ebay sellers other items 1497 of them all overpriced, he's got qtz timex's for $99.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the welcome PG, ya the guys a NUTTER must b, yup hes got fees to pay


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Actually Mr. KB the I did have a proper bracelet for a Bullhead that I took off my other one to preserve it.

Seems like it's lost which is why I'm after another.

Yeah I think I know the bracelets you're talkng about on eprey but these are not the genuine bullhead items and to be fair to the seller, he's not advertising them as such.

He's just saying that they suit the Bullheads because of there chunky retro look.

The proper BH bracelet that I'm after is nicknamed "fishbone" because it has a sort of spinal linkage running through the centre.

Diffucult to explain but if I come across a pic I'll post it.


----------



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy said:


> Actually Mr. KB the I did have a proper bracelet for a Bullhead that I took off my other one to preserve it.
> 
> Seems like it's lost which is why I'm after another.
> 
> ...


 yeah andy I know the one you mean, to me that genuine braclet seems to slim for the watch and dont like it much but thats just me, I prefer the more broader looking one as i think it suits the watch better and more in keepin with the size of the bullhead


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr. KB

You are correct.

Those original BH bracelets are a bit flimsy, and on the wrist, with such a big heavy watch attached, it feels like you've got the thing on a shoe lace which is why I took mine off.

It just always felt like it was going to break but I do like to have everything original.

Unfortunately those early Seiko bracelets were not built to the same standard as the watch which is why it's so hard to find them.


----------



## mr_kb (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy said:


> Mr. KB
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> ...


 andy, well if I c one I will let you know ok, how many bullheads do you have now ? if you decide

you want to let one gooooooo at some point I would be more than intrested


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got two Bullheads and as for letting one go.

Noooooooooooo chance, sorry.

Keep an eye on the RLT site.

I'm sure one'll come up eventually.


----------

